# Cannons 1107 300ft.



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

5.01 @ 58mph


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cannon as in John?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, that's him.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

thats sweet


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats not John...thats just a vid he posted of a test run....that is in NC.


Here is Johns...his is Silver 1004cc


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

IMO im not to impressed with it being that its 1107. It is sand but not that deep of sand and he is running paddles from the looks.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe he did something with it because he posted it on HL.

http://forum.highlifter.com/1107-300ft-videos-m3747008.aspx


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> Maybe he did something with it because he posted it on HL.
> 
> http://forum.highlifter.com/1107-300ft-videos-m3747008.aspx


Yeah...he just posted the Vids of the test runs....thats not him or his bike. Thats a bike Mr.RPM just got done with they are testing. John is pushing his stuff now. He has a bunch more of the test vids of the mrrpm 840 as well.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The clutching can't be right on those big bores. That's just too much power to be able to get down with big mudders on it. Maybe it doesn't slip much when drag racing.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope there is something wrong cause it should run faster than that with that many cc


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

That bike is still in the infant phase. The front end comes up waaay to high. Here is a vid of MrRpm at Busco with his turbo gade. (yes that is a turbo sticking out the front end.) Approx 200-300hp? 1004cc


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

**** he smoked that dude. :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i sure hope that it is in its infant phase.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That thing was fast...


----------

